# PCI Communication Device Driver Missing?



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

Hello, my name is Shane, how is everyone?

My problem is this : i just loaded W/98 onto my system, and it was working fine and had no problems. Then i shut it down the other night and when i turned it back on i am no longer able to connect to the internet,,,my System uses a Standard 56k Flex modem it appears to have all the drivers loaded for the device, but when i go to modem properties and do a diagnostics test is gives me an error msg..Modem Failed to respond properly!! Even though it says all the drivers are installed.
When i go to Device manager i see a big yellow question mark next to PCI communications device?? I've searched and drilled into my system folders for the drivers but to no avail. Could this be why im unable to connect to internet? If so, how do i resolve this problem?? And where would i find the correct drivers for the device??  


Thank you in advance for any help or ideas'


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes, the modem somehow is not being detected right- even though it seemed to be. You probably need to reinstall it manually- you must have some idea where the driver is for it- either on disk that came with computer, called Drivers perhaps, or the System Restore CD, if you put the modem in new they would have included the CD for it.
it sounds like maybe you had another OS and upgraded or downgraded? Would help if you posted the exact details you started with....and what you did recently (changed to 98)
If you know the make and model of the computer, post that.
Software modems have more than one part that installs- a Modem Enumerator should also show in Device Manager, and sometimes a Wave Device for Voice Modem....depends. 
You will need to locate the correct driver for it....and, you may have to open the case up and copy info from the modem's labels such as the FCCID#- we may be able to help you ID it. Are there any papers that might tell the brand and model of modem? The modem's chips might help, but chips are same on lots of them while actual model is slightly different, best to ID maker and get drivers direct from them. 
The FCCID#: there might be another FCC number, it has to be the FCCID# to use to search a site to ID modem, OK? 
There might just be a stamped or paper label on either side of the modem....just be careful looking inside. Sometimes, you have to actually unscrew modem and remove it to read all the info. If system under warranty-- might be better to ask where you bought it- they can void your warranty. try not to drop that 8 lb. flashlight onto the motherboard, too, OK?


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

i just recently got the PC so i really have no idea whats all in it. when i got it it had W/98 SE on it,, i added w/98.......i had some problems with it here recently whenever it ran through the boot up it froze at Verifying DMI pool Data,,,then an error msg,,"Invalid system Disk,,,,i had to use fdisk and reformat to fix it,,,everything is workin fine now except the modem...my system info is as follows....GenuineIntel Intel(r) celeron processor 128mb of ram....Meastro Device Manager..Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)..........PS/2 Compatible mouse port....Standard 101/102-key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard...Modem: Standard 56000 bps k56 Flex modem,,,Plug and Play software device enumerator,,, 

and there are a bunch of number listed on the modem itself in big white letters stamped ONTO the modem itself there is CE 0197 X...then there is a barcode sticker with 5634PCW above the barcode and 0149103458 below the barcode....

on the other side of the modem where all the actual chips and diodes are it says INTEL on one chip and SHINMEI 1.0A 30VDC below that is 1.0A 120VAC and below that A5X-5SE

dont know if any of this will help but let me know please...thank you again


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

It appears that you also are not using the correct driver for video= you should have a brand name and model for that, such as Intel, Nvidia, ATI, SiS, etc. We can help with that later.
Down on the motherboard, look around carefully- there may be a sticker that has to do with the model/brand- maybe a stamp in a little bigger print, down between PCI (white) slots, in a corner, or on a label. See if you can find that. If you formatted the hard drive, you probably are not using the chipset drivers, either- you have to reinstall these when you erase everything!!
They are for hard disk controllers, system PCI Bus, AGP video, stuff that is onboard chips (newer boards have onboard sound, video) and more important things.

Here is one thing you can try: download the Belarc Advisor here, it will ID a lot of things, but usually not those that drivers are not loaded for, but might help with ID of mainboard.
Just download to desktop, double click the file, it installs but is very small. It updates each time after you run it. Very handy tool to have. It is here: www.belarc.com


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

ok i hope this is the number you were wantin....on the motherboard directly above the modem is this,,,S1854 AGPX4-PCI-ISA then it also has TYAN COMPUTER Corp.....and i downloaded the program you suggested getting ready to run it now thank you


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Shawn- Why did you go back to win98 from win98Second Edition- think you were better off with se, friend! Can't you reinstall SE? 
2; Tell us the chipset of the Motherboard- it should be a VIA set, these are the bigger chips down on motherboard, like this: VIA 82686C or similar starting with "VIA" You need the VIA 4-in-one driver set, available here to run your system right. They are self-installing and will enable the AGP drivers to run, you may still have to install those. Your sound drivers are available at the TYAN support site, will include link to that, too. 
http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2

the above is chipset driver location. follow the instructions. You will need to unzip files....get WinZip loaded, its a demo version but does not expire, will do the job. Yell if you have never heard of or used file unzipper program. Fairly simple to use.

Here is the TYAN site, they do not have info about modem, so we must still look for a way to ID that. Belarc prog may or may not.

http://www.tyan.com/support/html/drivers_support.html

more later.


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

ok here is what the belarc advisor came up with for my system:rocessor=500 megahertz intel celeron
Main Circuit Board= Board 694x-596b-977
OS=windows 98SE (build 4.10.2222
System Model=VIA Technologies inc. VT82C692BX
Bus Adapter=VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
Communications= Standard 56000 bps k56 Flex Modem 
Network IP Address 127.0.01


hope that helps


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Does the computer have a Brand name, like Compaq, IBm, etc of any type? Do you know who built it? 
2. RE: Modem I asked for the numbers for the Intel chip on modem...but, also need any FCCID# you could find??

3. Any way you could find the video card....post the brand, model numbers (again, if a card, wuld be in the brown AGP slot....... 
4. You are using the Apollo VIA chipset like one in this board: look at or enlarge the phot, does your board look like this one??
This board has only AGP slot...so look for a card to get info from. ATI, Rage, nvidia, etc... might be GEforcexxxx, too.

note that this Tyan board in pic has two types of CPU that can be used, a Slot type or Socket 370- is yours like this, too?


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

ok not sure if this is what you're needing as im not too puter savvy
,,, but the model thats on the HD is IBM model #DJNA-351520-182115 PS

as for the chip set and all that im not really sure what you're looking for but the card above my modem is named Maestro-1 ES1948F FO28 TJWAM23 

and the modem has numeruos #'s on it there's a chip labeled INTEL 
one that says AA supreme US 0143 ,,,,022168

another chip named Ambient with the following numbers below it ...MD1724T-11VC-B W128QLO1-1064DE 0128 TAITWAthats everything listed on the modem itself
sorry i'm not much help but i'm still learning all this stuff thank you for the help AND your patience


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Shawn- Modem driver from Intel should work: Download the file for win9x called ham4472win9x.exe to a folder on the hard drive....call it modem, or something creative....then, install or run the .exe (just 2 click it) Then, go to Device Manager, select "PCI COMMUNICATION DEVICE" and hit REMOVE.....and reboot, it will detect it again, and ask location of driver....change the drive to show the hard drive, C:/folder you made... should install the software for the modem. Remember, you have to run that .exe download....it installs like a programl, then and only then can it be detected right by Windows....good luck. You still need help with video driver, chipset drivers from VIA...but, I got to go so will turn this over to some others....will be back on tonite late.
Driver Modem is here:http://www.intel.com/design/modems/support/drivers.htm

Is there a common brand name for your computer, like Gateway, Dell, Compaq, eMachines....if not, do you know who built it- but, if not available, no big deal.... 
Can you find the actual label on that AGP video card....would be in the brown slot of the motherboard, according to TYAN your board would only have an add-in AGP card, not chip laying flat on motherboard. Logically enough, video card is where monitor plugs in...need any brand name, or chip numbers from the major chips on that.

Your sound working OK? You appear to have a Maestro-1 ES1948F card or onboard....onboard chip means it is only a chip which lays flat on motherboard surface, while a card is standing up in a PCI slot- again, each device may have one brand of chip on it, but the card itself is called something else...and again, we can get drivers for the chip of the device, but sometimes they are not as good as the ones from the maker of the card....hope this is not too confusing... if sound is working, just skip that for now.

More important to get chipset drivers for motherboard itself first, then video... and modem.
Couple of my posts back, I did not send the link with a picture of your suspected motherboard, sorry- anyway, look at it, click the pic which is down the page some, to enlarge, does it look the same as your motherboard? Note it can use either a slot type CPU or the Socket 370 Celeron....
board pic is here:
http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.html?i=1119


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

yes that looks EXACTLY like my motherboard,,,modem problems were fixed by your last post i.e(hamm4472win9x),,,still having monitor problems though,, device manager says that the device is working properly but there are no drivers installed for it,,,when ever i try to update the driver it ask for the disk labeled KDS monitor,,,which i do not have i didnt recieve any disk with the pc when i brought it home,,,the monitor is Korean Data Systems Visual Sensations 19 inch multi-scan color monitor serial # 1282101817 FCC ID=EVOKD-1900 if you need more info let me know thank you again for ALLLLLLL your help and patience


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, One down and a few more to go! Will try one more time:
You need to download and run the VIA 4 in one drivers for your motherboard, from the link a few posts back... [there is instruction link, read that first!! It explains about the file unzipping stuff... [EDIT] ]

Next, we can install your video adapter driver- this is the problem you are having i would think, most monitors do not use drivers other than generic Windows ones...I see from before that Belarc Advisor has "Standard Graphics Adapter" listed- this is classic problem after a format of computer, when owner does not have drivers for hardware handy on disks...floppy or CD or zip.
Anyway, get the VIA drivers installed and post back. They are a real performance plus. You need to install these before we work with the AGP card!!!!!!!
Don't be scared to tell us that you don't understand, that's what we are trying to do: Are you familiar with WinZip or any file unzipping (uncompressing) program??? Lots of drivers come with plain old .exe extensions, but some have to be unzipped by a special program, they are free...just post back about WinZip. Someone could help where you are with the WinZip bit, too.


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

ok cool but exactly which set of drivers do i need ..?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You use the Latest 4-in-one driver there- in the white box- it tells you they are the same for all Operating Systems (Win98,ME etc) they are self-detecting,,,that is, they wont install if not in the right environment...the package does it itself. But, since you dont have WindowsME or XP, you need a program like WinZip to uncompress the .zip file, unless you can right-click the download file and see an "Extract To" message...from there on in, its fairly simple, but if you have to go download WinZip, and dont yet know how to unzip (or extract them to a folder) it is easier to get someone to help you- the files are easily damaged by trying to unzip them,, please post back about WinZip- do you have that or a similar program to use???

Here is the VIA 4-in-one driver page again in case ya lost it"

http://www.viaarena.com/?PageID=2

AND, the info to read FIRST is here" http://downloads.viaarena.com/installguides/DriverInstallationGuide.htm


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

yes im familiar with winzip and its operations ...im looking through the driver site now


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

i would not use any Beta versions...they can do some funny things...they are not fully released versions yet, though many people experiment with them and they do work...yours would be the one that gets added to the "oops" file... good going, you know WinZip...thats a relief. Go get em.


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

ok i d/l'd the 4in 1's ran the exe app. let the program run...still nothing still saying that the driver is missing from my monitor,,,,whenever i run the update driver and point it to the folder with the 4 in 1's it wont let me browse through them...nor will it let me browse through the windows sys. drivers folder,,,still asking for the KDS monitor cd...any idea's????


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Shawn- somewhere I have lost you- forget about the monitor for a sec here.... When you reformat your hard drive, you erase everything...things that are not in the Windows CD, so when you reinstall from a Microsoft Windows CD, you are missing important drivers (and of course all your files, programs, etc) for the parts of your computer....most common are: the motherboard chipset, sound, video, modem, printers and other peripheral devices.
The "chipset" is not about video, sound, modems....it has to do with more technical things, hard disk controllers, USB drivers, PCI Bus Management...things which you may not understand right now, but someday will- all the squirrelly looking entries in "System Devices" and under Hard Disk Controllers, plus a few other things, make up the chipset, OK? Some things are able to install from the Microsoft Windows CD, but the drivers from the motherboard or CHIPSET manufacturer are better and highly reccommended by the computer maker...so, they provide their drivers, usually when you buy a new motherboard or computer, you are given a CD with all these as of the date they were put out and burned to the CD.,(these are called Restore Disks, or your Drivers CD)....well, wouldnt you know, they get new ones...only place to get them is the WEbsite....such is the case with the VIA 4inone driver set...they come out with updated sets, which are to be installed when you format your hard drive and reinstall the operating system. They do NOT contain ordinary drivers for modems, monitors, video graphic adapters, or sound cards, printers, etc. Those drivers come from the maker of each different card or integrated device- modems, sound, video come two ways: built onto the motherboard (integrated) or add-in cards, PCI, ISA, AGP for video....got all that? 
When for example, a modem is bought by you and put into the computer, you have a disk that comes with the modem, which you usually have to run, or install, first...older parts, that came with floppy disks, you did a bit differently...but it is the same idea- the software gets installed, then you physically install the device into the computer, and reboot....the new modem gets detected, and the Wizard asks for it's driver...you select the folder (C:/whateveryoucalledthedriverfolder) and the Wizard finds the files and away you go....90% of the time, anyway, if the driver is correct and everything works like it should. 
So, you are either seeing some sort of message, possibly when you restart the computer- if so, and you do not have the disk to install the monitor files, we can find that. Or., you are looking to correct what you think is a missing driver for the monitor, from the VIA 4inone driver set....but, it will not do that for you, as I said, the 4inone is for different stuff. MOST monitors, though they show no installed drivers in the Device Manager, or a standard generic Windows one, are fine....IF your actual brand and model of monitor DO NOT SHOW an entry, and your monitor is detected as a Default, or Unknown Monitor, or something else, but you are seeing good color, you are allright- SOME monitors, need what are called .INF files, sort of like drivers, to be detected as the actual brand and model....its a little trick, but I do not think it will harm your monitor to be listed as a "Default" for a little while...I work on computers that I bring to my shop, and they always are detected this way....at the finish of working on them, I click "Remove" on the monitor in Device manager, and send the computer back to have it's own monitor re-entered at home base. Windows has some basic, no-name files it uses if the manufacturer's .INF file is not provided, and normally they work fine....it is the Graphics, or Video Adapter that runs the display, well, together with the monitor, but it is very complicated to explain and boring as hell, too.... Right now, your video card, an AGP type, is listed as a "standard Graphics Adapter" and your colors are probably stuck at 16 colors, with no way to change to higher like 16-bit(high color) like you USED to have....thats because the video driver itself is NOT INSTALLED....we have to ID the AGP card you have inside the computer, like I did the modem....and get that driver downloaded, unless you find it there on a CD,,,,,they basically install the same way, EXCEPT: you run/install the .exe file to install the program, and when that is done, RIGHT click empty space on desktop....select Properties....Settings-----Advanced.....Adapter.....Change....then, it will ask for your new driver/disk.....you tell it what folder, same from there on in, and you restart....and then set the color depth you want, standard is 16-bit, high color for win98se.... then, adjust the screen area you want to Display, such as 800x600, or less or more...and adjust your font size...large fonts, small fonts. I personally use a 17in monitor, with 1024x768 setting and large fonts. For smaller monitors, this is too much, stay with 800x600 16-bit color.
I think somehow the VIA driver install did not take....please read all the instructions, try it again... it's a step by step thing for that. Use the 4inone, from the "Latest 4inone driver" link on that Viaarena page. 
It is getting late, so will take this up tomorrow- will be working all day, though, so others may have to help you. 
You did not answer some questions I asked: Do you have sounds working?? Can you find the info I asked for on the video card- no way for me to ID it without the chip info...or from a stamp or label....I did not see any that you posted, sorry if I am mistaken! If it is indeed an AGP card, its the one the monitor plugs into- if it is plugged into the ATX row, where the keyboard and mouse ports are, then it is onboard or integrated.....but, the TYAN board you have does not have onboard AGP set....only a card slot, which is the brown slot near the white PCI slots. 
You did a fine job today, I know all this tech stuff all at once can be confusing- just take your time, but try to reply to all the things I or others ask for in the same post- it helps and we dont have to keep repeating.


----------



## Wolfy_1972 (Aug 28, 2002)

ok yes my sound is working fine actually better than it was before i do have all the disk for my sound so sound isn't a problem at this point and hopefully won't be!!!!

ok and as for the monitor it is indeeda card inserted into my motherboard,,the stamp on the cards reads::JTNMC 82088 below that it looks like a white circle with a check mark in it N1058
and on the front where all the actual chips are there are a variety of chips with numbers the main 3 chips it looks like to me are :::AMS 1503CMA 9932...................there is a triangle with ATMEL AT49F001NT 70JC 9933 and the next being::f P88AF LCX 245


hope all this can help and thank you for the supporting comments lord knows i need it ,,,lol have a wonderful evening


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Anybody recognize any chip info above about the video card they have? I will be gone all day today- not online till 9PM.


----------

